# Please tell me I am doing the right thing...



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Buzz, my 13 year old australian shepherd, has been declining for the past several months. He has had trouble standing in the past but it would be a short lived problem. Last night he was very restless. Pacing all night. I could hear from upstairs (he now sleeps downstairs) that he kept getting up and falling down. I got up and slept downstairs on the couch. He still kept getting up, falling down, dragging himself, I heard it all night. This morning his head is very tilted and he can't stand. He is dragging himself around but could not do anything outside. He ate his breakfast happily but did not want water. He is currently trying to get up and follow me around. Called the vet. She is cute coming at 3:30 (dd gets home from school at 3:15.) Dh is out of town...i feel awful.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Only you truly know when it's the right time.

IMO though, if he is restless and he tries to get up and falls, if he is in discomfort and pain, maybe it is in his best interest to let him go.

I am very sorry that you are going through this.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

You know best....and of course ask your vet the same question if you haven't already...guessing you have.

So sorry for your current situation with your 13 year old friend. 


SuperG


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Quality of life is key and it doesn't sound like Buzz has much left, I would most likely be making the same call as you. Sending hugs for strength and peace in this difficult time :hugs:At 13 years old he's had a wonderful long life and earned his rest


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nobody can tell you if it's the right thing. Do you feel it's the right thing? How is his quality of life? You live with him. You know him best.

He could be having a bout of vestibular disease. the head tilt and inability to stand. Is he drooling? That's a sign of nausea and could be related to him being dizzy. We went thru that with Banshee.

It could be a stroke. It could be a brain tumor. It could be so many things in a senior. 

You will make the right decision for your boy. My thoughts are with you. :hug:


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> Only you truly know when it's the right time.
> 
> IMO though, if he is restless and he tries to get up and falls, if he is in discomfort and pain, maybe it is in his best interest to let him go.
> 
> I am very sorry that you are going through this.


I know. It is just that my husband is out of town and I hate making this decision without him. Bottom line is I have to. I don't think he is in pain. I think he had another stroke and has no coordination in his back legs. he looks scared and confused but not in pain.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I am so sorry you are going through this. We have been through it, and are facing it again probably pretty soon. I know how hard it is, but your situation is unique to you. I truly feel you will know in your heart when it is time.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Nobody can tell you if it's the right thing. Do you feel it's the right thing? How is his quality of life? You live with him. You know him best.
> 
> He could be having a bout of vestibular disease. the head tilt and inability to stand. Is he drooling? That's a sign of nausea and could be related to him being dizzy. We went thru that with Banshee.
> 
> ...


I just thought of vestibular disease. His left eye is doing a little rolly thing, but the right eye is fine. I went through the "it is just vestibular disease" with my last dog. Her diagnosis changed 3 times in 2 days and I think she suffered. Finally took her to the emergency vet who diagnosed her with advanced and widespread cancer. I was so angry at the first vet! Needless I have a new vet. But I had such a bad experience last time that I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Shade said:


> Quality of life is key and it doesn't sound like Buzz has much left, I would most likely be making the same call as you. Sending hugs for strength and peace in this difficult time :hugs:At 13 years old he's had a wonderful long life and earned his rest


Thanks for your kind words. We adopted him when he was 5 years old so I know we gave him 8 good years that he would not have otherwise had.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

maxtmill said:


> I am so sorry you are going through this. We have been through it, and are facing it again probably pretty soon. I know how hard it is, but your situation is unique to you. I truly feel you will know in your heart when it is time.


Thank you. So sorry to hear you expect to be facing the same thing soon. It is the worst part of having a pet.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rangers_mom said:


> I just thought of vestibular disease. His left eye is doing a little rolly thing, but the right eye is fine. I went through the "it is just vestibular disease" with my last dog. Her diagnosis changed 3 times in 2 days and I think she suffered. Finally took her to the emergency vet who diagnosed her with advanced and widespread cancer. I was so angry at the first vet! Needless I have a new vet. But I had such a bad experience last time that I don't want to go through that again.


It's so hard to diagnose seniors without costly diagnostics. We went thru it's a brain tumor, it's vestibular back to it's a brain tumor. There are always second guesses. Always 'what ifs'. Take comfort in that you do your best and try to make the best decisions for them.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Ranger, I am so sorry you are alone and going through this. I feel your sadness and pain. Please hug Buzz for as long as you can. So sorry, Deb


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I know it is hard but I think you already know. FYI, my Aussie was in a VERY similar condition and I just decided the anxiety was no longer acceptable in terms of quality of life. Hard hard hard, but it is our curse as humans that outlive our buddies. 
My deep felt sympathies.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ranger's Mom I am so sorry that you are going throgh this. My thoughts are w/ you,


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Thank you to all of you. I looked it up and I think it might be vestibular disease. Problem is he was pretty iffy in terms of being able to get around prior to this. He was already falling down on a regular basis and I often had to help him get up. Now he is much worse, although he has improved slightly since this morning. I held him up and we went outside and he peed. He kept trying to poop but everytime he got in the position he fell and he refused to poop while I held him. Any suggestions on how to help him poop?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Rangers_mom said:


> Thank you to all of you. I looked it up and I think it might be vestibular disease. Problem is he was pretty iffy in terms of being able to get around prior to this. He was already falling down on a regular basis and I often had to help him get up. Now he is much worse, although he has improved slightly since this morning. I held him up and we went outside and he peed. He kept trying to poop but everytime he got in the position he fell and he refused to poop while I held him. *Any suggestions on how to help him poop*?


 
Try holding an ice cube to his rectum

 I'm very sorry you are going through this. You will know what and when. If he is not in pain (seemingly) and you can help him in the interim, then maybe you can wait to make a family decision. If you don't feel you are able to wait, remember you are not alone...we are all here. Big hugs:hug:


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

GatorBytes said:


> Try holding an ice cube to his rectum
> 
> I'm very sorry you are going through this. You will know what and when. If he is not in pain (seemingly) and you can help him in the interim, then maybe you can wait to make a family decision. If you don't feel you are able to wait, remember you are not alone...we are all here. Big hugs:hug:


Thanks for the idea. He must have to go because he hunches his back and then he falls before he can. When I hold him up he won't try. Do I hold the ice cube to his rectum while he is lying down outside? or does he have to be in the poop position?

Right now he is sleeping at my feet so I will wait.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I feed my dogs 100% pumpkin to help them stay regular. It worked for my brother's older dog; not pie filling 100% pumpkin and they like it. /hugs It's never easy to make the decision.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Rangers_mom said:


> Thanks for the idea. He must have to go because he hunches his back and then he falls before he can. When I hold him up he won't try. Do I hold the ice cube to his rectum while he is lying down outside? or does he have to be in the poop position?
> 
> *Right now he is sleeping at my feet so I will wait.
> *
> Thanks so much.


There is no right or wrong way, whatever you feel is more comfortable for him, the ice cube will stimulate the sphincter muscles. 

(bolded) - ohh :wub:


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Nikitta said:


> I feed my dogs 100% pumpkin to help them stay regular. It worked for my brother's older dog; not pie filling 100% pumpkin and they like it. /hugs It's never easy to make the decision.


Thanks. I don't think it is a regularity thing he just doesn't have the strength to stand in the poop position and he doesn't want to go any other way.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

GatorBytes said:


> There is no right or wrong way, whatever you feel is more comfortable for him, the ice cube will stimulate the sphincter muscles.
> 
> (bolded) - ohh :wub:


Thanks. I will try it next time we go out.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Ohhhh, I am so very sorry to hear this RM.

When you say you are holding him up, is it with a sling? You would wrap a long towel under his belly and around on each side, then you would hold the top part of the two ends so that you can easily walk with him. Maybe he could squat a little then.

Many hugs to you and your family during this hard time.
Moms


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I did the ice cube deal with Clipper. I had him lay on his side, put newspaper under his bottom, held his tail out of the way. I ran water over the ice cube first so it wouldn't stick! You just hold it there and pretty quick he will start going. Clipper would put his back feet against my legs to like push. I had paper towels ready, and just turned the paper or moved the poop away till he was done. Then just wad up the pare and done. The first time he was like what are u doing?!!! But I had been always able to lay them down do tick searches whatever so he trusted me. I'm sorry he is at this stage, but he will be more comfortable. Peace to you.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Answer: *Yes. It is time to let him sleep peacefully.

*If his quality of life is at such a point where basic mobility is compromised, he is not living a good life. He's suffering. You have to make the decision in his best interests, not in yours. Emotions are challenging to confront in this situation, I know it well, but you have to set that aside for the time being, then grieve afterward.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

> Answer: Yes. It is time to let him sleep peacefully.
> 
> If his quality of life is at such a point where basic mobility is compromised, he is not living a good life. He's suffering. You have to make the decision in his best interests, not in yours. Emotions are challenging to confront in this situation, I know it well, but you have to set that aside for the time being, then grieve afterward.


Very well written . .

I'm so sorry that you are going through this. Losing a friend is always difficult. Please remember that the right decision is sometimes the most difficult decision. 

Sending hugs . .


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Thanks to all of you. He seemed to be a little better earlier today so I gave him a reprieve but now he is not doing well. All I can say is that he does not appear to be in any pain and he enjoyed his dinner. His head is going back and forth and is tilted and his eyes are going back and forth. Several sites say that dogs can recover from vestibular disease but I don't want to be hoping for something that is not going to happen. I guess I wanted to give him a chance. He is well aware of his surroundings and he is not in pain so I don't think I have harmed him by seeing if it would get better. I know that it is likely that we are not far from the end either way. thank you all again.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

(((Big hug for you))). I know how hard this is and wish you strength and peace with your decision. (((Big hug for your boy))).

The care, many blessings.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Nothing wrong with seeing if you could give him a chance, see if could get better, trying to make him more comfortable. I'm glad he is still enjoying his food and not in pain. It's a hard last road we take with them.


----------

